# A tribute thread for our Moms



## Marie5656 (May 5, 2022)

*  *


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2022)

My mom when she graduated from high school - must have been late 1940s.


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2022)




----------



## debodun (May 5, 2022)




----------



## debodun (May 5, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

lovely pics ladies, beautiful mothers...

Mothers' day is March in the UK


----------



## Murrmurr (May 5, 2022)

After the word "Mother" in the dictionary is a picture of my mom.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 5, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (May 5, 2022)

Mom's 97 this year and I managed to get all the grandchildren gathered in one place. Had to have the one grand daughter on face time as she's in the Army and couldn't be here.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 5, 2022)

Mom with my sisters and I.  Not sure of the year.


----------



## dseag2 (May 5, 2022)

My beautiful Mom and myself before she went into hospice.  She passed away last November.  Happy Mother's Day, and thank you for everything you did for me!


----------



## Alligatorob (May 5, 2022)

Miss my mother.

If I could have just one hour with someone gone it would be her.  No question about it.


----------



## mrstime (May 5, 2022)

My grandma was the only mother I ever had. I miss her every day. I just wish I had thanked her for the sacrifices she made for me.


----------



## FastTrax (May 5, 2022)




----------



## debodun (May 6, 2022)

My mom doing what she did best.


----------



## debodun (May 6, 2022)




----------



## debodun (May 6, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (May 6, 2022)

Happy Mother's Day to all the wonderful mothers out there!!!

there is no limit to the debt we owe you!

you taught us love...

Shower The People You Love, With Love...


----------



## palides2021 (May 6, 2022)

Mother's Day Poem I wrote a few years back for my mother. Sharing it with you:

MOTHER

When I was a child
I remember your silent prayers
As you stood above my bed
Followed by your kiss upon my forehead
As I dozed off, feeling loved
While the night blew misty dreams
Upon my closed eyelids.

When I was a young woman
Mornings were filled with loukoumades, or
Black olives, feta, paximadia, and coffee
Your chatter filled the kitchen with a familiar glow
That settled somewhere in my heart
As I helped clear the table and wash dishes
While the sun’s rays competed for attention.

I remember
Watching you water your garden lovingly
As if the blooming flowers were your children, too.
I watched you sew the buttons back on jackets
And darn the holes on the socks.
I watched you give people in need your clothes and even furniture.
I watched you cry when someone was hurt,
And I cried with you.

Your childlike heart always forgave,
Which was a lesson I cherished all my life.
When I was older and had a family of my own
We moved far away, yet you were still dear in my heart.
You gave me advice on child rearing
From the phone, your voice, soothing and soft,
Laid to rest my concerns,
Yet you had problems of your own
When Father passed away, leaving you alone.

And now, in the winter of your life, your smile never fades
Always loving, always forgiving, always grateful you are
For even a glimpse of your children and grandchildren
You’ll always be strong,
You’ll always be loving,
You’ll always be caring,
You’ll always be my mother,
Wherever you are.

Happy Mother’s Day!
May 12, 2019

PS My mom is still going strong. She will be 88 this summer. Will be visiting her soon. On a sadder note, my aunt, her younger sister, just passed away last night. May her memory be eternal. So this Mother's Day is bittersweet.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 6, 2022)

Happy Mother's day in heaven Mom.


----------



## Jace (May 6, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> After the word "Mother" in the dictionary is a picture of my mom.


You took"the words...right....."
She was an exceptional woman...very talented.
I will be lighting a candle for her!


----------



## Pappy (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Gaer (May 6, 2022)

My lovely Mother wassoft-spoken with a mylodic voice, an amazing landscape artist, a dress designer, an accomplished tailor; multi-talented. 

here's her picture.   She was gentle and kind.   Often mistaken for Gene Tierney.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (May 6, 2022)

Sweetest lady this side of Heaven.


----------



## Pepper (May 6, 2022)

What a lovely, elegant woman @Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (May 6, 2022)

Pepper said:


> What a lovely, elegant woman @Pinky!


@Pepper - thank you  .. of course, everyone's Mom was the most beautiful, etc. We had her on a pedestal. She worked so hard for her family, and went without everything she deserved.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 6, 2022)

My Mom passed away when I was 13. I have a daughter, Tamara, now 47, who has 2 young boys. I will be thinking of the MAJOR part Mothers have had in our world and that our ultimate Mother needs some love and attention also.


----------



## RubyK (May 6, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 6, 2022)

mrstime said:


> My grandma was the only mother I ever had. I miss her every day. I just wish I had thanked her for the sacrifices she made for me.


Ditto. I was closer to my grandmother too. This is her way back. I still smile like her and try to do as much as she did as possible.


----------



## mrstime (May 6, 2022)

chic said:


> Ditto. I was closer to my grandmother too. This is her way back. I still smile like her and try to do as much as she did as possible.
> 
> View attachment 220199


She looks like a beautiful young woman. I have a picture of my grandma when she was about 16, and one of grandpa when he was a young fellow of about 19.Grandma would never smile in pictures because she said she had buck teeth,  but by the time I came along she had dentures and smile a lot.  Because Grandpa thought he was very ugly but I never saw him that way. Both pictures are on a shelf in my living room and along with one of the two of them on their 45 wedding anniversary.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2022)

This is my mother, many many moons ago, on her wedding day.  She left this earth in 1989.  I miss her dearly and will always love her, often dream of her.  She took good care of me and my siblings and made the most of what we had.  She was a good and kind woman, much stronger than I can ever be.  Rest peacefully Mom, you will always have a warm place in my heart






s


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2022)

RubyK said:


>


Thank you, that's me!


----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2022)

My mom on her wedding day


----------



## Jace (May 6, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> This is my mother, many many moons ago, on her wedding day.  She left this earth in 1989.  I miss her dearly and will always love her, often dream of her.  She took good care of me and my siblings and made the most of what we had.  She was a good and kind woman, much stronger than I can ever be.  Rest peacefully Mom, you will always have a warm place in my heart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 7, 2022)

Gaer said:


> My lovely Mother wassoft-spoken with a mylodic voice, an amazing landscape artist, a dress designer, an accomplished tailor; multi-talented.
> 
> here's her picture.   She was gentle and kind.   Often mistaken for Gene Tierney.
> 
> ...


You mother was gorgeous!! She could have been a movie star for sure. Apparently you got your talent from her.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 7, 2022)

1938 colorized..


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 7, 2022)

My mother was actually my grand aunt by marriage. She and my grand uncle raised me as their own. They couldn’t have children and “acquired” me when I was a baby. What a blessing!! I couldn't have chosen a better mother. She was kind, understanding, witty and people absolutely loved her. Many called her “a Sweetheart”. She was always supportive of me, no matter what mis-steps I made. People who did find out she wasn’t my birth mother were astonished because of how strong our bond was. Some even said we looked alike. LOL  

My mother was a fantastic cook who was known for her coconut cakes, which the church people would often ask her to bake. But my favorites were her yellow cake with chocolate icing and her orange cakes. All were made from scratch of course. We seldom missed church because she was a faithful Christian. My mom was honored several times with certificates and even a plaque for 50 years of service to the Pastor's Aid Society. Later in life she was honored as the church’s oldest member.

My mother passed away in 2004 at age 97. During her service, my son, who was her heart, read a beautiful, funny tribute letter he had written the night before. My tears were replaced with laughter. Attendees laughed with us; his letter moved everyone in the church. Such a befitting tribute to a wonderful mother and grandmother. Rest in Paradise Mama.  We love you and miss you *so* much


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Sweetest lady this side of Heaven.
> 
> View attachment 220180


Stunning , she looks like a film star, Pinks...


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2022)

All the mums and grandmothers, look beautiful here, everyone was very lucky....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 7, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Sweetest lady this side of Heaven.
> 
> View attachment 220180


Such a lovely lady and so chic! Her smile makes me smile.


----------



## Mr. Ed (May 7, 2022)




----------



## debodun (May 7, 2022)




----------



## debodun (May 7, 2022)




----------



## debodun (May 7, 2022)




----------



## debodun (May 7, 2022)




----------



## feywon (May 7, 2022)

i am one of those ambivalent about Mothers' Day because we had a difficult relationship. Won't go in to that here. i did love her, looking for photos to post the only two i came across have other people in them but that says a lot.  Once she married and had kids she was rarely in a photo alone.
This first one is from late 1950's. She's on the left. The young woman in uniform is the middle of my 3 older half-sisters. Even after she left our Dad two of my sisters made the effort to visit us. The eldest (who'd given Mom the most grief when they first came to live with us) and this one--they came to call her 'Mama Betty' after the first year or so.


----------



## palides2021 (May 7, 2022)

I've enjoyed your photos of your mothers! What a blessing to share these with us! I feel like I've known them! Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## feywon (May 7, 2022)

i got emotional when i stumbled across this photo, because of all the Pro/Anti-Choice discussions online this week brought memories to the forefront of when a failed abortion (insisted on by my stepdad) revealed a pregnancy to be ectopic. Not only did she almost die, but her hopes of having another biological child were reduced to near zero.  But a couple of years later she was pregnant again and this time told stepdad his opinion irrelevant. (To his credit he did pay child support and unreliably, sporadically visit his son.)   

My brother was a 'first baby' of New Year's in a Newark Hospital and one of the 'gifts' was professional photo shoot yearly for his first 5 years. He was barely a month or two old here. When i came on it today i cried, the look on her face---he was her 'miracle baby'.  i had a great deal of the responsibility for his care, these days they'd call what Mom asked of me 'parentification' of a minor. i adored him anyway, still do!


----------



## palides2021 (May 7, 2022)

A photo I took with my mom 3 years ago. She's 84 here.


----------



## dobielvr (May 7, 2022)

I will be going to the cemetery tmrw to visit my Mother.   
I bought some real pretty plastic flowers (they last longer) at the Dollar store a couple of days ago to take w/me.

Some for her and some for my Dad.  
They 've been gone since 2004.


----------



## Pappy (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Judycat (May 8, 2022)

This has been a very nice tribute to mothers.


----------



## MickaC (May 8, 2022)

MOTHERS make our world a place where we know we are always LOVED. THANK YOU MOTHERS.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 8, 2022)

Don’t have a photo of my mom as a adult handy but I’ll share this one from her childhood… I still have that basket next to her feet


----------



## Pink Biz (May 8, 2022)

*To the Senior Forums Moms 

*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 8, 2022)

Wow! We are blessed to have (or have had) beautiful mothers Very nice photos.
Earlier in the thread, I posted about my mother. Now I want to pay tribute to my birth mother who tragically was molested by a family friend when she was just 13 and died when she was 25. I am the product of that rape. She was barely 14 when she gave birth to me. I was raised thinking she was my cousin. She was so fun and I loved her so much. I found out just before my 16th birthday party was to start (5 years after she died of kidney disease), that she was really my birth mother. I was bugging my mother about getting my birth certificate so I could get my working papers and she broke down and told me. Not the best timing. I remember I was primping in the bathroom and almost fainted. I sometimes think about the horrors my birthmother must've gone through during that time although none of it was her fault!  So I pay tribute to her today. If not for her, I would not be here. I love and miss her dearly. 


@Pecos @feywon @Medusa @Pinky @Shalimar


----------



## feywon (May 9, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Don’t have a photo of my mom as a adult handy but I’ll share this one from her childhood… I still have that basket next to her feet
> 
> View attachment 220388


That photo of your Mother reminded me of this one of mine.  Tho i'm sure they were taken decades apart.  The oversized hat,  white socks and  the shoes.

Mama was about 2 yrs in this. Her family was doing better  by time she, the youngest came along so had professional photos of them. The two childhood photos of my Dad i have are candid shots.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 9, 2022)

feywon said:


> That photo of your Mother reminded me of this one of mine.  Tho i'm sure they were taken decades apart.  The oversized hat,  white socks and  the shoes.
> 
> Mama was about 2 yrs in this. Her family was doing better  by time she, the youngest came along so had professional photos of them. The two childhood photos of my Dad i have are candid shots.
> 
> View attachment 220533


So cute and sweet. This is a photo to be treasured for sure. Yours too @CinnamonSugar.


----------

